# Guess my B-day!



## AP9028 (Sep 3, 2012)

First one to guess my birth date meaning the month and day wins! XD


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

December 7.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

AP9028 said:


> First one to guess my birth date meaning the *month and day wins*! XD


Ok I was going to guess April 9th, 1928, because of your name .

But I'll go with September 28th instead.


----------



## solagratia (Aug 25, 2012)

how about march 5th?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Today?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Nov 25th, 98'


----------



## AP9028 (Sep 3, 2012)

So far nobody got it, and it has nothing to do with my name, ok?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

4th September


----------



## agentcooper (Aug 15, 2012)

November 8th


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

February 29th ... it only comes around once every four years.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

By your username, 28-04-1990.
but a could stand for Aera. (your name is like an anime character btw ^^)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I KNOW!!

It's somewhere between January 1st and December 31st... right?


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

5th of March


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

August 20th, 1990


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

September 5th.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

AP9028 said:


> So far nobody got it, and it has nothing to do with my name, ok?


:sus You lied w/ your registered birth-date, then.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Ventura said:


> :sus You lied w/ your registered birth-date, then.


No using your mod powers to cheat, Ventura. :b


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I've got an almost paranormal conjecture that the day we are looking for is October 20th.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> No using your mod powers to cheat, Ventura. :b


:'(


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

October 2nd :stu


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

July 28th


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

28th April 1990


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

april 13th


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

February 10.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Ventura said:


> :sus You lied w/ your registered birth-date, then.


----------



## AP9028 (Sep 3, 2012)

Tania I said:


> By your username, 28-04-1990.
> but a could stand for Aera. (your name is like an anime character btw ^^)


Thanks but if you wanna know, AP stands for it's Autumn Phoenix which is what my name means and 9028 are just my lucky numbers~owo Oh, and Aera is just a made up name I use online, rps, etc. ^^


----------



## AP9028 (Sep 3, 2012)

@Kingpin, not really but I am 13 (maybe the youngest on this site)


----------



## AP9028 (Sep 3, 2012)

wait, I think i replied to the wrong person. anyways here's a hint: it's somewhere in the middle of the year


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

June 17th


----------



## AP9028 (Sep 3, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> I KNOW!!
> 
> It's somewhere between January 1st and December 31st... right?


Ha, ha , ha


----------



## AP9028 (Sep 3, 2012)

asw12345 said:


> June 17th


nope, sorry


----------



## AP9028 (Sep 3, 2012)

Ventura said:


> :'(


*Pat's head*


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

june 22


----------



## AP9028 (Sep 3, 2012)

asw12345 said:


> june 22


well, it's not like right in the middle of the year but more like somewhat close


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

july 14th


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

AP9028 said:


> Thanks but if you wanna know, AP stands for it's Autumn Phoenix which is what my name means and 9028 are just my lucky numbers~owo Oh, and Aera is just a made up name I use online, rps, etc. ^^


Cool^^

Come on..give us clue.. or GameGuy wins this by answering your birthday is between 1/1 - 31/12 

edit: ijust read your clue.

July 1st?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

August 4th


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

may 30th


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

July 21.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

June 29th


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

July 18th. It happens to be my birthday as well, so I decided to act contra-intuitively and take my own birthday as a guess.


----------



## AP9028 (Sep 3, 2012)

Nobody got it yet...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

July 23rd


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

September 11th 1997


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

July 16


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

July 4


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

July 28th


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Okay, I'm going to handle this systematically. I read you don't like sushi because you don't like fish. This probably means you were not born in the salmon season, which, according to the internet, stretches between June 15th and September 7th. All dates following September 7th don't really fall in the middle of the year, so I would say you were born before June 15th. According to several verses, Wednesday's children are most likely to be shy and brooding, so the fact you have social anxiety may indicate you were born on a Wednesday. If you're 13 years old that means you were born in 1999. In that year June 2nd was a Wednesday, and so was June 9th. I guess if you were born in May you wouldn't say you were born in the middle of the year, so it has to be one of these two dates. Hmmm... Let's see. I'd go for June 9th because when you write that out you get the number 9-6-99. I have no idea what this means, but for some reason it seems more likely than 2-6-99. So, my final guess is that your birthday is on June 9th.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> Okay, I'm going to handle this systematically. I read you don't like sushi because you don't like fish. This probably means you were not born in the salmon season, which, according to the internet, stretches between June 15th and September 7th. All dates following September 7th don't really fall in the middle of the year, so I would say you were born before June 15th. According to several verses, Wednesday's children are most likely to be shy and brooding, so the fact you have social anxiety may indicate you were born on a Wednesday. If you're 13 years old that means you were born in 1999. In that year June 2nd was a Wednesday, and so was June 9th. I guess if you were born in May you wouldn't say you were born in the middle of the year, so it has to be one of these two dates. Hmmm... Let's see. I'd go for June 9th because when you write that out you get the number 9-6-99. I have no idea what this means, but for some reason it seems more likely than 2-6-99. So, my final guess is that your birthday is on June 9th.


I was just about to say ''June 9th'' (because that's my birthday), but then I saw your post.


----------



## AP9028 (Sep 3, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Okay, I'm going to handle this systematically. I read you don't like sushi because you don't like fish. This probably means you were not born in the salmon season, which, according to the internet, stretches between June 15th and September 7th. All dates following September 7th don't really fall in the middle of the year, so I would say you were born before June 15th. According to several verses, Wednesday's children are most likely to be shy and brooding, so the fact you have social anxiety may indicate you were born on a Wednesday. If you're 13 years old that means you were born in 1999. In that year June 2nd was a Wednesday, and so was June 9th. I guess if you were born in May you wouldn't say you were born in the middle of the year, so it has to be one of these two dates. Hmmm... Let's see. I'd go for June 9th because when you write that out you get the number 9-6-99. I have no idea what this means, but for some reason it seems more likely than 2-6-99. So, my final guess is that your birthday is on June 9th.


bit confused, i have hard time thinking and explaining this but first what i mean by "middle of the year," (i wasn't thinking so clearly when i said it) I mean like close but not too close so it could be like 1 or more months apart from June but not more than 3 months. And by not liking fish (i can't believe you read that for this), yes I don't like fish (like raw or fried) but I can eat baked (it tastes alright but so not my fave). i'm not sure about being born on wednesday cuz i don't remember which day of the week i was born on...


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

August 16


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

September 24th


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

AP9028 said:


> bit confused, i have hard time thinking and explaining this but first what i mean by "middle of the year," (i wasn't thinking so clearly when i said it) I mean like close but not too close so it could be like 1 or more months apart from June but not more than 3 months. And by not liking fish (i can't believe you read that for this), yes I don't like fish (like raw or fried) but I can eat baked (it tastes alright but so not my fave). i'm not sure about being born on wednesday cuz i don't remember which day of the week i was born on...


No seriously, I was just joking (I know, I've got a very unwieldy way of joking). Okay, my final guess: August 22nd.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

February 8th?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AP9028 said:


> Nobody got it yet...


It's a 1/366 chance :lol.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

May 14th


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Its in April by any chance..?? Anyway,we need 365 people to give their guessed dates on this.. :-/ not to mention every people with different guessed dates,no repeatition .


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> December 7.


No thats my birthday!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Your 10/11. If you deny then well I'll say your 9.


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

23rd of Feb


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

6/6


----------



## AP9028 (Sep 3, 2012)

There are actually better chances now =)


----------



## AP9028 (Sep 3, 2012)

A few people are very close...


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

AP9028 said:


> A few people are very close...


Am I among those few people?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Twelve


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

March 3rd


----------



## AP9028 (Sep 3, 2012)

3 or 4 people are very close


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

March 27


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

March 13th


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

September 18th


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

March 1st


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

July 17?


----------



## AP9028 (Sep 3, 2012)

Nobody got it but here's another hint: the month is close to the middle and the day is in the twenties


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

5/28


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

July 24th


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

July 25th!!!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

September the 11th 

Well somebody had to say it


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

June 15


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

August 27th


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

June 29.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

August 28th


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

June 27?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Today?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

12th april.


----------



## AP9028 (Sep 3, 2012)

FINAAALLLY! Somebody got it ^^


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

AP9028 said:


> FINAAALLLY! Somebody got it ^^


Who? Tell us your birthday.


----------



## AP9028 (Sep 3, 2012)

It tis' July 25th


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh cool...










What do we do now? :um


----------



## AP9028 (Sep 3, 2012)

dunno, game's over unless any of you decides to make another one in this thread


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Aaah... I was just one day off.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------

